# Trail Condition, Mio, Lewiston



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

Gonna get up tp ride next weekend 15,16,17th Anyone got any reports on snow, conditions, etc?


----------



## Michael Wagner (Jul 17, 2007)

Mel, try sledtheweb.com, click on trail maps/reports in the left corner then click on the area you want. Mike


----------



## Amuzme2 (Jan 1, 2004)

MEL said:


> Gonna get up tp ride next weekend 15,16,17th Anyone got any reports on snow, conditions, etc?


Here is a site I use all the time for the whole state...Have a great time & Be Safe!!

http://www.msasnow.org/trail_conditions/trailreports.asp


----------

